# ATITool 0.0.22 Bugs



## W1zzard (Aug 31, 2004)

If possible, use the bugtracker at http://atitool.techpowerup.com/bugs , otherwise post here...


----------



## dkdgbroyles (Sep 1, 2004)

When I scan for artifacts,there is none. But when I try to find max cor/mem it finds artifacts at the start and clocks down. My card is 9600xt 500/600, brand : rosewill, using cat 4.8.Same thing happened with omega drivers.On the 21 version the same thing happened but I would get artifacts on the scan also.


----------



## armagedon (Sep 1, 2004)

*kernel driver not running ???*

Just tried .22 but just after installation and upon all Atitool start, i get the error message :

"The kernel driver does not seems to be running...bla bla" 

Atitools does not recognise my card. Alright back to .20.

Win2k SP4
Radeon 9800Pro ATI


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2004)

armageddon: did you try uninstalling, rebooting, installing ?


----------



## supreme (Sep 1, 2004)

GREAT JOB !!! The only things I presume to be a bug is about temperature.
I have a Sapphire 9800 Pro 256MB (by ARLT) and how you can see http://sandokan.altervista.org/atibug.jpg the temperature is going down form 69° to 20° when I start Show 3D View.
By the way I live in Stuttgart..spitze!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2004)

supreme: i thought this was fixed .. is it always 20° as soon as the card is loaded with 3d stuff or just sometimes?


----------



## supreme (Sep 1, 2004)

As you see I was put the card lower in the core and mem because I have always in idle 76°;
when I play 3D games I go fastly to 87°. With the value I have put I have in idle 69° that are going up to 75° playing games.The 20° I have always at any frequency when I begin 3D in version 0.0.22 (after 1 minute), was not with the 0.0.21.   
Here you can see my card: http://sandokan.altervista.org/sapphire.jpg


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still getting an occaisional problem with installing, with the the atihooks.dll error message. It happened twice with .22 betas and then again with the .22 official. Each time I closed ATITool from the systray and selected the repair option while installing. I've taken to just uninstalling each time and then installing the new version. So far, so good that way. I can't replicate this problem consistently. I don't know if this is an ATITool problem or a service pack 2 problem, as I've been having some weird issues with it as well.

Another problem I've been getting inconsistently, but not usually, since the last couple .22 betas and again with the release, is with the find max core/mem tests. It seems to be finding artifacts at speeds which should be easily artifact-free. For example, I had it first find artifacts at around 384 on the core, stopped the test, restarted and it ran artifact-free up untill about 418 before finding artifacts. This has happened several times during my tests, but not consistently. The problem seems to occur usually right when coming out of a heat-up phase.

Junk log entries being created is back in the .22 release as well. A small example:

2004-09-01 03:33:49	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:33:51	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:33:53	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:33:55	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:33:57	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:33:59	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:01	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:03	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:05	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:07	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:09	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:11	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:13	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:15	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:17	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:19	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:21	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-09-01 03:34:23	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00

And also:
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:16	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:17	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:17	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:17	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:17	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00
2004-09-01 01:20:17	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:54:00


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 1, 2004)

with final 0.22 and Scanning for Artifacts entrys in LogFile, there isn't a correct Time running.....
I become only Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00...at every Time....
The clock and Date on the Left is runnig already, but Scan for Artifacts is standing on 0 sec. ! The wohle Log down.... that isn't a correct run ,isn´t ist ?....with older Versions there is a correct Log entry....

small sample:
2004-09-01 19:01:29	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-09-01 19:01:29	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-09-01 19:01:29	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-09-01 19:01:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-09-01 19:01:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-09-01 19:01:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-09-01 19:01:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-09-01 19:01:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00


----------



## armagedon (Sep 1, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> armageddon: did you try uninstalling, rebooting, installing ?



sadly yes. I reboot after to see and samething again. Reinstall .20, run fine immediately.

That's funny as we spend sometime you and me a while ago to debug .22.
The last unfinished version you gave me run without that problem. 

Zstrange...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2004)

armagedon: install and run debugview (google) and let it run while instlaling atitool, install 0.0.22 .. should give you a bunch of debugging messages .. can you get back to me with those?


----------



## Qix (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi there W1zzard, thanks for the software! Really Rocks!

Only problem here is that after every reboot Ati Tool stops sending MBM infos about the GPU temps!

I had this problem with the early builds of Ati Tool 0.0.22, than the problem disappeared with one of the latest build, but now with the final version the prob happened again!

Powercolor X800 Pro VIVO @XT, MBM version 5.3.5.1, DNA 2848a, ATi Tool  0.0.22 final

Sorry for my english! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Qix (Sep 2, 2004)

Just updated to latest version of MBM (5.3.7.0) Same problem


----------



## armagedon (Sep 5, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> armagedon: install and run debugview (google) and let it run while instlaling atitool, install 0.0.22 .. should give you a bunch of debugging messages .. can you get back to me with those?



W1zzard, i am not sure what you mean.
debugview (google) ? what's that ?


----------



## veryhumid (Sep 5, 2004)

wanted you to do a google search for it 

http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/debugview.shtml


----------



## tomati (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi W1zzard ,

First of all , thanks for your great job,

so I try 0.22 with an 9800pro 128mo (xt pcb /lm 63) flashed to xt , I have also the temp bug "20°" after I used the check for high frequence for core so I get back to 0.21 & I never have it again.


----------



## armagedon (Sep 7, 2004)

veryhumid said:
			
		

> wanted you to do a google search for it
> 
> http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/debugview.shtml



woops, i guess i was slow that day... anyway here's the output after install and running :

00000000	0.00000000	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00):     Compiled at 10:02:17 on Aug 31 2004	
00000001	0.00002766	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): ATIToolSys loading.. searching for devices..	
00000002	0.00049839	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): found ati device: 0x1002 0x4E48	
00000003	0.00050789	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): Device found: bus 2. dev 0.	
00000004	0.00051962	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): device fbPhy: 0xD0000000, mmrPhy: 0xE5000000.	
00000005	0.00052968	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): mmapped mmr to 0xEB800000	
00000006	0.00053890	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): BIOS at 0xC0000	
00000007	0.00054811	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): mmapped bios to 0xB3A97000	
00000008	0.00201702	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): LM63 temp chip detection failed 0x0	
00000009	0.00348368	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): ASUS temp chip detection failed 0x0	
00000010	0.00349123	Detected Temp. Chip: None	
00000011	0.00349989	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): device initialized successfully	
00000012	6.27781715	[920] Hook checking process: atitool.exe	
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
The error message is again :
"The kernel mode driver does not seems to be running.
A device driver is required for communication with the video hardware."

Gee i can't believe that i'm the only one with that error ???

Win2KPro sp4
Radeon 9800Pro
Cat 4.8


----------



## armagedon (Sep 7, 2004)

armagedon said:
			
		

> woops, i guess i was slow that day... anyway here's the output after install and running :
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> ...


----------



## Cynips (Sep 7, 2004)

armagedon said:
			
		

> Gee i can't believe that i'm the only one with that error ???


No, it has happened to me too. And it was preceeded by a terrifying experince where I thought my x800 pro was broken...


----------



## dkdgbroyles (Sep 9, 2004)

Is my problem a bug? My 9600xt w/ ati tool can't find max core/mem and it only clocks down? When I only scan for arifacts it doesn't find artifacts but does when trying to find max core/mem.


----------



## Ruisbak (Sep 10, 2004)

armagedon said:
			
		

> Just tried .22 but just after installation and upon all Atitool start, i get the error message :
> 
> "The kernel driver does not seems to be running...bla bla"
> 
> ...



Same problem here.   
Never seen this before with older releases.
Downgrading over here.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2004)

ruisback: can you check what debugview (linked here a few posts above) shows for you?


----------



## Ruisbak (Sep 11, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> ruisback: can you check what debugview (linked here a few posts above) shows for you?



This is weird  

I installed v0.0.21 and no problem, for your request I uninstalled it and installed v0.0.22 again.
Guess what... Running fine with no errors.   

The debug gives me:

00000000	0.00000000	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00):     Compiled at 10:02:17 on Aug 31 2004	
00000001	0.00002803	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): ATIToolSys loading.. searching for devices..	
00000002	0.00025990	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): found ati device: 0x1002 0x4E48	
00000003	0.00026533	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): Device found: bus 1. dev 0.	
00000004	0.00027309	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): device fbPhy: 0xD0000000, mmrPhy: 0xFE8F0000.	
00000005	0.00027957	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): mmapped mmr to 0xEB7B0000	
00000006	0.00028484	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): BIOS at 0xC0000	
00000007	0.00029048	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): mmapped bios to 0xAE834000	
00000008	0.00116623	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): LM63 temp chip detection failed 0x0	
00000009	0.00199407	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): ASUS temp chip detection failed 0x0	
00000010	0.00199746	Detected Temp. Chip: None	
00000011	0.00200199	ATITOOLSYS(IRQL 00): device initialized successfully	
00000012	13.69383653	[660] Hook checking process: atitool.exe	
00000013	23.79524589	[660] D3DX: (INFO) Using SSE2 Instructions 	
00000014	24.14144176	[660] Miss rate before optimization: 1.058824	
00000015	24.14193597	[660] Miss rate after optimization: 1.000000	
00000016	24.14230692	[660] D3DX: The system cannot find the path specified. 	
00000017	24.14230692	[660]  	
00000018	24.14267004	[660] D3DX: The system cannot find the path specified. 	
00000019	24.14267004	[660]  	
00000020	24.14289471	[660] D3DX: The system cannot find the path specified. 	
00000021	24.14289471	[660]

But I think it's of no help at this time.

The funny D3DX message appears when I press "Show 3D View" but everything is OK now.  

Edit: Running W2K SP4 + Club3D Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB with arctic VGA silencer Rev. 3 + Catalyst 8.05-040727a-017086E-ATI


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2004)

looks all good to me ... the d3dx messages are normal


----------



## Ruisbak (Sep 11, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> looks all good to me ... the d3dx messages are normal



Thanks.
When installing future update I will watch over it with debugview.
Hope to give you some better info about this bug. (Because it did happen.)


----------



## TheBlueRaja (Sep 12, 2004)

ATiTool v0.0.22 Installed,
  Can you change Ati Tool, so that upon changing your GFX card (e.g. in my case an X800 Pro to a 9800 pro) that the software detects this and dosent try to overclock the core and memory to the overclocked speeds and resets to defaults, i nearly fried my card.

I was putting it in to test before i sold it and becuase i just use AtiTool to set my speed upon load, i forgot it was running (very easy to do) and as soon as ATiTool Loaded it tried to clock my 9800 Pro card to the X800 Pro speeds.

Not pretty.

Ta


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

yep .. i added this a few days ago when the same happened to me .. x800 -> 9800 pro too


----------



## TheBlueRaja (Sep 12, 2004)

Haha,
  Told you it was easy to do...


----------



## Apollo13 (Sep 13, 2004)

I have the same probs with the kernal. Using an older version helps me not. 

My prob is, that i have artifacts in games, but i can´t change core- and memory-speed. Also I can´t choose a card in the "use device"-window.

System: AMD64 3200+ and ATI Radeon 9800PRO@XT

Thanx in advance for help!


----------



## Ruisbak (Sep 13, 2004)

*Crappy log file*

Hmmm, the log file is giving me a lot of:

Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
and
Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
lines.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 13, 2004)

are you runnin the final? i think i fixed this in a 0.0.22 beta build


----------



## Ruisbak (Sep 14, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> are you runnin the final? i think i fixed this in a 0.0.22 beta build



Running 0.0.22


----------

